# Tv-Karte // Kein Bild, aber Ton



## 0815 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie der Titel schon sagt liegt bei mir ein Bildproblem vor, 

nach Neuinstallation von Win7 + dazuhegörigen Updates erscheint beim Windows MediaCenter kein Bild mehr. 
Auch die dazugehörigen TvKarten Treiber habe ich neu geladen, doch leider ohne Erfolg. 
Bei der Karte handelt es sich um eine Msi Tvanywhere Satellite Pro 

Woran kann das liegen und wie könnte man dieses Prob beheben?


----------



## 0815 (27. Oktober 2011)

Problem gelöst !

Aktuelle Nvida Treiber haben sich nicht mit dem WMC vertragen, deshalb 1 Version zurück und alles läuft wieder wunderbar

Wenn ich mich nicht hätte


----------

